# Shelby, MI *KING* Senior Male



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

King 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Senior Male Dog 
Oceana County Animal Shelter, Shelby, MI 

I am available for adoption. Please come see me or call <span style="color: #990000">231-861-5395. </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11650050


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a sweet face!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still available.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Shelby, MI 
(231)-861-5395 

PF link still active.


----------

